# N64oid



## ganons (Mar 4, 2011)

its out on the market

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.androidemu.n64

Craving some Ocarina of Time adventures, Super Mario 64 antics, or some Star Fox 64 flying on your Android device? N64oid brings retro emulation of Nintendo’s popular N64 console to Android devices.

N64oid is an N64 console emulator for Android devices. You’ll need a copy of the $5.99 emulator, ROMs (from the usual sources, unless you’ve got a ROM ripping setup in your basement and a stack of old cartridges), and a suitably speedy Android device. Older Android devices will find the playback choppy and subpar, but newer and speedier devices like the Nexus-One and Samsung Galaxy should have no problem handling the emulator.

Like all emulators N64oid is a work in progress and emulating an entire closed-system console on a totally different set of hardware is never a perfect 1:1 emulation, but if you’re a die hard fan of classic N64 titles

quick test 

Super Mario 64 - Playable
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time - too slow
Mario Kart - playable

the music is fast and sqeaky byt brilliant first release


----------



## Fishaman P (Mar 4, 2011)

This is gonna get sued and removed later.  You are paying to bypass Ninty's price systems, i.e. Virtual Console or eBay.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Mar 4, 2011)

Meh I don't care at all...my stupid HTC Desire ends up having 5-6 reboot loops whenever I play a graphics heavy game like Asphalt 4 or Pocket Legends....this will just blow it away.

EDIT:- Desire has become so annoying, I feel like going back to my Nokia 5700 xP (Had the Desire for only 2 months, what a crap...old phones ftw)


----------



## purplesludge (Mar 4, 2011)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> This is gonna get sued and removed later.  You are paying to bypass Ninty's price systems, i.e. Virtual Console or eBay.


All the other oid emulators appear to still be there.
https://market.android.com/search?q=emulator&c=apps


----------



## Leo Cantus (Mar 4, 2011)

Nice.. Gameboid is awesome too. I hope this works on my Desire, there should be a lite version.


----------



## SifJar (Mar 4, 2011)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> This is gonna get sued and removed later.  You are paying to bypass Ninty's price systems, i.e. Virtual Console or eBay.


eBay? What are you talking about? Money from eBay sales of games doesn't go to Nintendo, so no loss of money from that.

And anyway, as said previously, there are plenty of other emulators on the Android market (I know there are gameboy and NES emulators, and a PSX one, probably a SNES one. Maybe others too)

EDIT: Developer has a lot of them: https://market.android.com/developer?pub=yongzh

EDIT: Its the dozens of ROM downloading apps that I find somewhat surprising.


----------



## prowler (Mar 4, 2011)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> This is gonna get sued and removed later.  You are paying to bypass Ninty's price systems, i.e. Virtual Console or eBay.


Emulation isn't illegal and IIRC you need the BIOS from a different source before using these (GBA, etc).


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 4, 2011)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> This is gonna get sued and removed later.  You are paying to bypass Ninty's price systems, i.e. Virtual Console or eBay.




[censored] will hail it if it's removed...and your statement makes no sense..

How has the GAMEBOY, SNES And GameBoy Advance emulators that are clearly made by Nintendo as well still around on the OFFICIAL Android Market?


PS : how does this fare on a DroidX?

unplayable games from pJ64 or 1964 on Android Anyone?


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 4, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Meh I don't care at all...my stupid HTC Desire ends up having 5-6 reboot loops whenever I play a graphics heavy game like Asphalt 4 or Pocket Legends....this will just blow it away.
> 
> EDIT:- Desire has become so annoying, I feel like going back to my Nokia 5700 xP (Had the Desire for only 2 months, what a crap...old phones ftw)



There'll be an Android update available soon, plus you prolly need to tweak the system a bit.

Palmphone =/= Phone.

It actually needs MAINTENANCE to work properly.

If you want to speed up your user performence, try the Gingerbread ROM, or any custom ROM's that are floating in the web. Try xda-developers for more info.


----------



## Sylar1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Paying to emulate illegally downloaded roms, this is hilarious.


----------



## awssk8er (Mar 4, 2011)

This on the Xperia would be amazing.


----------



## Nujui (Mar 4, 2011)

Sylar1 said:
			
		

> Paying to emulate illegally downloaded roms, this is hilarious.


I'm gonna quote prwlr for this.

"Emulation isn't illegal and IIRC you need the BIOS from a different source before using these (GBA, etc)."


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 4, 2011)

what was the reason for VGS to close down? wasnt it due to selling the emulator? i wouldnt pay a cent for an emulator since it was made (not directly and intentionally) to play games one downloads from the net. It's very rare that a person who owns the console and game, plays it on an emulator


----------



## awssk8er (Mar 4, 2011)

Sylar1 said:
			
		

> Paying to emulate illegally downloaded roms, this is hilarious.


Well, you are paying for the software of the emulator itself. Someone probably worked pretty hard to make it and is only asking $6 for it.

It's dumb because it's a contradiction, but hey. $6 for every N64 game on a portable device. Doesn't sound like a bad deal at all.


----------



## Nujui (Mar 4, 2011)

awssk8er said:
			
		

> Sylar1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wouldn't it be hard though to play n64 games on a android? Just wondering.


----------



## Jax (Mar 4, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> awssk8er said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not if you have the Xperia Play.


----------



## Nujui (Mar 4, 2011)

Jax said:
			
		

> Sheaperd121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, I mean for the other androids? Xperia Play would play them fine since it has a sort of controller.


----------



## ganons (Mar 4, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Meh I don't care at all...my stupid HTC Desire ends up having 5-6 reboot loops whenever I play a graphics heavy game like Asphalt 4 or Pocket Legends....this will just blow it away.
> 
> EDIT:- Desire has become so annoying, I feel like going back to my Nokia 5700 xP (Had the Desire for only 2 months, what a crap...old phones ftw)



Root your phone, backup and flash a custom Rom - problem solved.

Also you can use wiimote and classic controller on majority of emu's on Android including this via Bluetooth


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 4, 2011)

awssk8er said:
			
		

> Sylar1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, total gratitude for the emulator author, but complete disregard for those that made the games. The N64 is out of date, but that doesn't make it a freebee.


----------



## stylow (Mar 4, 2011)

Does this work on Samsung ultimate touch


----------



## Leo Cantus (Mar 4, 2011)

I've been playing this on my Desire and it works better than I expected. It's mostly smooth but you get a some lag with the sound. I've been playing Super Mario 64 and Paper Mario. Ocarina of Time is apparently not yet working but they have said that they are going to be updating and improving the emulator. I'm sure the compatibility and quality will improve soon because this is the same guy who made Gameboid and NESnoid


----------



## Jakob95 (Mar 4, 2011)

Will it work on the old Android phones like HTC Droid Incredible and the Evo?

EDIT: So how does it run compared to the N64 emulator on PSP or wii.


----------



## Leo Cantus (Mar 4, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Will it work on the old Android phones like HTC Droid Incredible and the Evo?
> 
> EDIT: So how does it run compared to the N64 emulator on PSP or wii.


I'm not sure if it will work with those, but it does say:
Run most games smoothly at a reasonable speed (if not full speed) with sound. This requires you have a high-end device (Nexus-S, Nexus-One, Droid, Samsung Galaxy, etc).
It's not as good as those emulators yet, but they are going to update and improve it, so I would wait before buying. They should release a Lite version so you can try it out for free.


----------



## ganons (Mar 4, 2011)

Leo Cantus said:
			
		

> I've been playing this on my Desire and it works better than I expected. It's mostly smooth but you get a some lag with the sound. I've been playing Super Mario 64 and Paper Mario. Ocarina of Time is apparently not yet working but they have said that they are going to be updating and improving the emulator. I'm sure the compatibility and quality will improve soon because this is the same guy who made Gameboid and NESnoid



Ocarina of time working here.

IMO much better than PSP version. I wonder hows this will run on galaxy s2, atrix and LG optimistic 2x. Apart from the LG they have 1gb ram and 1ghz dual core cpu


----------



## Leo Cantus (Mar 4, 2011)

ganons said:
			
		

> Leo Cantus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What device are you using?


----------



## ganons (Mar 5, 2011)

Leo Cantus said:
			
		

> ganons said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nexus One
Tried mario 64 eith wiimote+classic controller and its fantastic
goldeneye is 1fps lol


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice little app/emulator


----------



## takeshi10123 (Mar 5, 2011)

This Emulator is a lot better than the PSP one and running on a Samsung Galaxy Tab.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Mar 5, 2011)

The only problem I would have with this is the control... touch screen controls would seem brutal for most N64 games, but maybe that's just me.


----------



## granville (Mar 5, 2011)

Impressive start i have to say, it's already better than the PSP one (which has been in development for years and still has issues). Controls with just the face buttons are decent considering it's touch screen only for most people. Only issue is with the Z button, it's really obnoxious to deal with. I'm testing on a Samsung Fascinate (Galaxy S), which i hear has a pretty powerful GPU. Tested the 1.1 version.

Super Mario 64- 100% playable and fullspeed
Banjo Kazooie- 100% playable with a frameskip of 1 (framebuffer glitches like some PC emulators have)
Kirby 64 Crystal Shards- 100% playable, needs frameskip of 2 or 3 (forgot which). Minor glitch on Kirby's face.
Zelda OOT- 100% playable, but a bit slow for the moment, virtually no glitches (as i can see)

The following games i tested did NOT work, which is no surprise considering they were later gen N64 games and stressed the system more (or used the expansion pack). They're hard to even get working on PC emulators sometimes-
- Conker's Bad Fur Day (gets past some logos, but freezes before the N64 chainsaw logo)
- Banjo Tooie (shows the opening shot at spiral mountain but pressing start freezes before the menu)
- Donkey Kong 64 (doesn't boot, black screen)
- Paper Mario (crashes on load, someone said it works above, but it won't for me, tips?)


----------



## ganons (Mar 5, 2011)

mysticwaterfall said:
			
		

> The only problem I would have with this is the control... touch screen controls would seem brutal for most N64 games, but maybe that's just me.



Not if you hook up wiimote+classic controller via Bluetooth


----------



## SamAsh07 (Mar 5, 2011)

ganons said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats what I've done lol. Still reboots. Got any stable ROM recommendation??


----------



## ganons (Mar 5, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> ganons said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok backup then wipe device and flash miui
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=957291
http://www.miui-dev.com/forums/forumdispla...ROM-Development
not sure if you need gsm or cdma version, obviously you should know


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Mar 5, 2011)

ganons said:
			
		

> mysticwaterfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doesn't that make it sort of pointless then? I mean, when your controller is bigger then your screen, I think that's a problem. Certainly doesn't make it very portable...


----------



## ganons (Mar 5, 2011)

mysticwaterfall said:
			
		

> ganons said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats an option, not neccessary as there is touch control on the screen


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Mar 5, 2011)

ganons said:
			
		

> mysticwaterfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which would go back to my original point of the touch controls would seem to be brutal for most N64 games.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Mar 5, 2011)

love this little emulator

works amazing on HTC desire HD
sounds a little choppy and only slightly slow at points

already updated to 1.1


----------



## LightyKD (Mar 5, 2011)

I cant get this thing to install 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess my Optimus S wasnt meant to play N64 games but damnit I just wanted to play Mario 64.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Mar 6, 2011)

mysticwaterfall said:
			
		

> The only problem I would have with this is the control... touch screen controls would seem brutal for most N64 games, but maybe that's just me.



Let's not forget that the psp has 6 year old hardware....333mhz against devices capable of overclocking to 1.6 ghz isn't very fair to compare.


----------



## ganons (Mar 7, 2011)

Zelda oot running on the Motorola atrix
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpNcERFiN5Y...be_gdata_player


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 30, 2011)

mysticwaterfall said:
			
		

> ganons said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's better using Xperia Play for this. It has every button the emulator needs.


----------

